# Rage owners beware...



## BushwhackDave

Well some of you probably know this already, but I wanted to share it with some who might not. I sold 2 of my Rage two blades to my neighbor, but kept one for racoons while deer hunting. Anyway, while putting it in my quiver last night, the rubber O-ring busted on me. This was one I've had for 2 years now. The moral of the story is to replace old O-rings. They get brittle after a while. Hope this helps someone and saves a missed or wounded deer. 

Piece Out Homies!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

agreed. . any rubber product that sits for 2 years is likely to get some form of dry rot. . .


----------



## bowhunter426

This is the exact reason I carry the tube of spare o rings with me in my hunting bag.


----------



## marco

Do you guys just buy them at hardware store or from Rage itself?


----------



## Firefighter

You can get 10 at Home Depot for less than 2 bucks. 

Don't waste your money on the "Rage" o-rings!


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI

that my friend goes for ANY O-RING on any broadhead not just the rage. 
this should be an annual change out, i know i do it with all mine. i shoot hypershock also


----------



## bowhunter426

marco said:


> Do you guys just buy them at hardware store or from Rage itself?


I bought a comparable buna-n o ring from Mcmaster-Carr. With shipping total cost for 100 was about $10


----------



## joshxxl

When I found out about the Orings getting brittle I took my string was and removed my O rings and lubed them up so they dont get brittle. I check them everytime I go out and they still look like new.


----------



## Rustic

Same thing happened to me. I switched to "Slick Tricks"


----------



## Overdraw

People still use mechanicals?


----------



## pierbum89

idc what anybody says rage broadheads suck yes they do work (sometimes) if the deer is 10 yards and out but if you end up with a deer right under you the rage blade will open and deflect your arrow away from the deer and into the dirt wounding the deer and making you sad


----------



## Michigan Mike

Not had any problem with O rings yet as far as breaking,
but they have a tendancy to open in the quiver.
Anyone else had this problem?

I started putting small rubber bands around the middle
of the head which has taken care of the problem, but am not sure
if it is a good Idea or not?

Would thicker O rings from the store take care of this?

thanks


----------



## Sam22

Overdraw said:


> People still use mechanicals?


Are you being serious? I would say that more and more people are using mechanicals. I just made the switch from Montecs to Swackers this year.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman

Sam22 said:


> Are you being serious? I would say that more and more people are using mechanicals. I just made the switch from Montecs to Swackers this year.


Hank Parker must be so proud. :lol:


----------



## Wally Gator

Just another thing to go wrong. I don't worry about that with the Montec G-5


----------



## dsconnell

I know a guy that made shots on two different bucks.. Said both shots were money.. Two big bucks right in MI.. Never found either of them.. For this reason alone I would never even consider shooting a rage.. 

Have never had an issue with my Innerloc EXP's so I dont see the need to switch...


----------



## outfishin_

Did you see the shot placement yourself? I rest my case.


----------



## dsconnell

Dont need to... The person that placed that shot is certainly credible enough and killed enough whitetailsto know where he put the shot.. Any other smart ars comments?


----------



## KalamazooKid

outfishin_ said:


> Did you see the shot placement yourself? I rest my case.


Funny stuff.


----------



## Ole Spike

Never had any issues like that with my Muzzys.


----------



## glockman55

I use Rage two blades and never had a problem opening on impact...even on a bad shot..:sad:


----------



## Firefighter

dsconnell said:


> Dont need to... The person that placed that shot is certainly credible enough and killed enough whitetailsto know where he put the shot.. Any other smart ars comments?


 
Here's one....I like Rage's:evil:


----------



## Ack

Of course it's ALWAYS the fault of the Rage broadhead.....never, ever bad shot placement or a lousy tracking job.


----------



## hartofthethumb

Ack said:


> Of course it's ALWAYS the fault of the Rage broadhead.....never, ever bad shot placement or a lousy tracking job.


The average hunter doesn't make any mistakes, only has equipment failure.

I have helped follow 1/2mile blood trails with no recovery that were "perfect heart and lung" shots. Too bad the particular broadheads were junk in each of those instances or there would have been a giant dead deer every time.:lol:

A well placed shot is going to down a deer very quickly regardless of what is on the tip of the arrow. The blood trail may be a tough one, especially with a mechanical that didn't open(wich is always a possibility), but a hole through both lungs only has one outcome.


----------



## BIG_FISH

Sam22 said:


> Are you being serious? I would say that more and more people are using mechanicals. I just made the switch from Montecs to Swackers this year.



How do u like the swackers? I think I might switch. I don't trust rage anymore. They just seem cheap to me.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## GuT_PiLe

with all the damn gear we haul around every hunting trip and the countless other things that we need to worry about possibly going wrong, the last thing i want to worry about is some stupid rubber o-rings.

Fixed head, screw it on and done. 

o-rings...lol


----------



## glockman55

hartofthethumb said:


> The average hunter doesn't make any mistakes, only has equipment failure.
> 
> I have helped follow 1/2mile blood trails with no recovery that were "perfect heart and lung" shots. Too bad the particular broadheads were junk in each of those instances or there would have been a giant dead deer every time.:lol:
> 
> A well placed shot is going to down a deer very quickly regardless of what is on the tip of the arrow. The blood trail may be a tough one, especially with a mechanical that didn't open(which is always a possibility), but a hole through both lungs only has one outcome.


I think the biggest mistake a lot of Hunters make is going after his Deer too soon after the shot. Once you jump a wounded Deer the recovery process changes dramatically..and you odds just took a dump on putting your tag him.


----------



## Non Typical

Can anybody, no bashing on either side, tell me WHY! Why do people use mechanicals? I have heard "shoot like field points" well all do if you tune the bow correctly. 2" cut, well a 4 blade 1 1/8" cut has more cutting surface (2 1/4") I get a great blood trail! All razor sharp broadheads sever the veins and will cause bleeding. I have had some make a mess of a trail and some not so much, same as with mechanicals. And my favorite is "mine never fails to open"! A fixed blade hunter never will have to say that. His or her only excuse will be that the animal was hit wrong!
I see more cons for using a mechanical head than with one, so I ask why! I hope this is not hyjacking the thread but feel if more people explane maybe we all win!


----------



## Steve

Yeap I've seen too many guys get down too fast and chase an animal that is not down.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Longhair

GuT_PiLe said:


> with all the damn gear we haul around every hunting trip and the countless other things that we need to worry about possibly going wrong, the last thing i want to worry about is some stupid rubber o-rings.


Exactly why I went to Gator XPs. A cut-on-entry, no o-ring, no rubber band, no springs, mechanical that makes a huge cut and flys well out of every bow I've got. Nothing to fail.










Here's a quartering away entry wound.








(the brown thing at the far left of the cut is a stick in it's chest cavity)


----------



## MERGANZER

"wounding the deer and making you sad"

Sorry but that made me laugh! Okay, blaming a broadhead for lost game everytime someone loses one is moronic. Do they not open and fail sometimes? Yes they do but if you dotted that deer in the heart, open or not its going down. We can argue mechanicals or fixed blade etc all day long here and it wont do any good. I helped a friend of mine track a deer hit with a .300 WM for over 400 yds before losing it once with fairly good blood most the way. Should he get rid of that caliber? No. He needs to focus as we all do regardless of the weopon we choose to make the best shot possible all the time.

Good Hunting!

Ganzer


----------



## CowboyUp

Good post Ganzer


----------



## Ole Spike

GuT_PiLe said:


> with all the damn gear we haul around every hunting trip and the countless other things that we need to worry about possibly going wrong, the last thing i want to worry about is some stupid rubber o-rings.
> 
> Fixed head, screw it on and done.
> 
> o-rings...lol


Yeah. Just one more stinking little detail to worry about. I don't have time to fool with stinkin' fragile mechanicals with parts that wear out.


----------



## outfishin_

I think that a lot of people switch to Rage or look to Rage Broad heads to be the ultimate Broad Head on the market. Some of these people think that any hit by a Rage should be a quality killing shot. Well people.....Shot placement is still the key. A ***** shot is a ***** shot no matter what you shoot. I think the Rages may make a marginal shot better ...That's about it. They are not Magical as some may think. I would be willing to bet 95% of all lost deer are due to poor shot placement and poor tracking skills.


----------



## solohunter

I was called out to help track a wounded deer last year, "Double lung shot" paas thru mech head,,,, tracked 300 yards and lost blood, went back and smelled arrow,, yup smelled of A&& not blood,, the perfect hit if I recall is forward of the ribs,, beware the shooter not the broadheads,,,,,


----------



## dsconnell

Innerloc EXP - Blind man could have followed this blood trail by smell of blood.. Deer was spraying blood 4 ft out the side of him... I would agree shot placement is key! More important than the broad head.. You could shoot this deer with an el' cheapo and if you place the shot through the heart like this the deer is not going far.. Just nice to have a good blood trail to follow!!


----------



## Firefighter

I'll play


----------



## glockman55

To say people buy Rage Broad heads so they don't have to make that perfect shot, is a bit of a reach don't ya think. I use them and I'll shoot with anyone on here and do it better or as good.


----------



## glockman55

solohunter said:


> I was called out to help track a wounded deer last year, "Double lung shot" paas thru mech head,,,, tracked 300 yards and lost blood, went back and smelled arrow,, yup smelled of A&& not blood,, the perfect hit if I recall is forward of the ribs,, beware the shooter not the broadheads,,,,,


 
Every Deer shot and not found was a Monster and double lunged!!:lol:


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Most guys that lose deer are struck with the DFO disease... Dumb F#%#$# Operator. I would also like to say it is not the end of the world and if you hunt long enough it will happen to you.

A deer that travels more than 150 yards, with any type of broadhead or firearm load was not hit in the heart or lungs. Get over it, you didn't hit the deer where you thought you did, **** happens. If you clipped the back of the lungs they will travel further but then you're getting into the liver anyway.

I know of many gut shot deer that traveled less than 100 yds, BECUASE THEY WERE NOT PUSHED. Minimum wait time is 12 hours, more time is even better.

Going after a deer too soon and lousy tracking skills have lost far more deer than a poorly placed shot, or a defunct machanical broadhead.


By the way at our farms we all shoot rage, and have yet to lose a deer with a well placed shot.:16suspect


----------

